# soft/hard landscape



## david_carmen

Cum este în româneşte "soft landscape" (plantele ornamentale din grădini) şi "hard landscape" (diverse elemente - altele decât plantele - care sunt folosite pentru a decora grădinile)?
Mulţumesc.


----------



## parakseno

Salut!
Hmmm, another tough one. 

Nu îmi vine în minte nici un echivalent în română pentru expresiile acestea... Le-ai întâlnit în ceva fraze sau ca titluri/subtitluri? Dacă apar în nişte fraze, poate dacă ai scrie şi puţin din contextul în care apar am putea să găsim o soluţie.

Parakseno.


----------



## david_carmen

Este vorba despre amenajarea grădinilor.
Şi sunt dezvoltate pe rând diversele aspecte legate de acest subiect, două dintre ele fiind *soft landscape *si *hard landscape*. Din context reiese că  *soft landscape* se referă la iarbă, flori, arbuşti, arbori, iar *hard landscape* cuprinde fântâni, scăriţe, pietricele.
(Pe Google am găsit şi variantele *softscape* şi *hardscape*.)


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Cum este în româneşte "soft landscape" (plantele ornamentale din grădini) şi "hard landscape" (diverse elemente - altele decât plantele - care sunt folosite pentru a decora grădinile)?
> Mulţumesc.



Hello!

Aş sugera „spaţiu verde” şi „arhitectură peisageră (peisagistică)”. Dar nu sunt convins 100% că sunt cei mai buni termeni...


----------



## david_carmen

O să mă mai gândesc şi eu.

Mulţam pentru idei.


----------

